# ArtoftheFugue+Musicaloffering+chaconne in d vs BobDylan+Beatles+BruceSpringsteen.



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

Which is greater, by how much and why?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Chopin's Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9 is greater than all the above combined + all the Mahler symphonies.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_Twinkle Twinkle Twinkle Little Star_ has the most worldwide recognition and universal appeal, speaking to all of mankind. Therefore, _Twinkle Twinkle Twinkle Little Star_ is greater than any of the music listed in the OP, or the music mentioned in the above post, or any possibly mentioned in posts entered after this one.

End of what is a non-discussion to begin with.

*~ Fin ~*


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Chopin's Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9 is greater than all the above combined + all the Mahler symphonies.


I bet you all of Italian opera + eine kliene nachtmusic that the Eb nocturne is not better than David Bowie + (Shostakovich x Brandenburg concertos) / Miles Davis

I look forward to your reasoned arguments


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why are we pitting pieces against people?


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

dgee said:


> I bet you all of Italian opera + eine kliene nachtmusic that the Eb nocturne is not better than David Bowie + (Shostakovich x Brandenburg concertos) / Miles Davis
> 
> I look forward to your reasoned arguments


If you replace David Bowie with David Byrne in your equation and throw in the complete works of Perotin with your stake, you've got a bet!


----------

